

Search Etsy Listings By Color With Glancely - dabent
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/27/glancely/

======
dabent
This is my creation. My family can't figure out why I'm freaking out.

~~~
andrewthornton
This is really cool, I would be freaking out too. Can you share with us how
you are determining colors on an image? How are you isolating background
colors and do you have the ability to determine more than one color from an
image?

